# Miui Launcher now in play store



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Saw this on droid life. I've been running for a few hours and I'm very impressed!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xiaomi.launcher&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS54aWFvbWkubGF1bmNoZXIiXQ..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Interesting. Does the weather widget support US locations yet?

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure I've been using beautiful widgets. It's seriously almost identical to Miui. Even all the themes I have downloaded for Miui work with it. I'll give the weather and try though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Doesn't look like there is a weather widget....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

For some reason it won't let me download for Thundershed 1.6

My phone option is grayed out and I can't select my phone

EDIT: Found a version for gingerbread. The link above is for ICS as far as I can tell


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I couldn't download either, not sure what criteria the download is restricted by.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

There is a version for GB if you just search miHome in the store.

Btw, this totally made my day 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

found the gingerbread version, excited about this, going to give it a test run and see how it goes. i'm not saying that i'm going to replace adw with it or anything, but who knows? lol


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Works for me on 1.6 dl it from the market and make sure its MiHome 2.3

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry guys I thought the link was the gingerbread version. Obviously I'm running a gb rom since I'm using a mecha ;-)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> found the gingerbread version, excited about this, going to give it a test run and see how it goes. i'm not saying that i'm going to replace adw with it or anything, but who knows? lol


link to the GB version ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> link to the GB version ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Here:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miui.mihome2&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5taXVpLm1paG9tZTIiXQ..

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Here:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miui.mihome2&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5taXVpLm1paG9tZTIiXQ..
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


thanks dude

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

Been running this all day and its awesome. Good find


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks. Credit to droid life

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretty cool that they included MiLocker as well. Glad people who want to remain stock or who aren't comfortable flashing can get a taste of the MIUI experience.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

+1 ^. I still wish thunderbolt had a decent MIUI experience though.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Have you tried using the port tools over on XDA to port MIUI yourself? Might be able to come up with a stable setup.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Have you tried using the port tools over on XDA to port MIUI yourself? Might be able to come up with a stable setup.


Crazy you brought that up... Just started doing some digging a few days ago. I'll share if anything meaningful comes of it.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, let me know if you make something happen cause a lot of people would be interested.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Yeah, let me know if you make something happen cause a lot of people would be interested.


Will do if it's worth sharing.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

MAybe it's just me, but I can't get new themes to load up. In the past I was able to either load them from the theme app, or stick them in /MIUI/themes and they would show up. But now loading up themes from in the app isn't available, and placing them directly into the themes folder also doesn't work. Anyone got a solution?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

polo4life said:


> MAybe it's just me, but I can't get new themes to load up. In the past I was able to either load them from the theme app, or stick them in /MIUI/themes and they would show up. But now loading up themes from in the app isn't available, and placing them directly into the themes folder also doesn't work. Anyone got a solution?


I'm able to download and apply the themes just fine from the themes app. I did notice that some downloaded themes don't automatically assort into the local themes screen, but even those I could apply by going into online, clicking one I downloaded (that has the banner across it) and choosing apply from the bottom right of the screen. After a theme is successfully downloaded, the download at the bottom of the pic in green becomes apply and it works, at least for me.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I'm able to download and apply the themes just fine from the themes app. I did notice that some downloaded themes don't automatically assort into the local themes screen, but even those I could apply by going into online, clicking one I downloaded (that has the banner across it) and choosing apply from the bottom right of the screen. After a theme is successfully downloaded, the download at the bottom of the pic in green becomes apply and it works, at least for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no yeah I have no problem applying from the online part of the themes app, just having trouble applying those that come from XDA.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

polo4life said:


> Oh no yeah I have no problem applying from the online part of the themes app, just having trouble applying those that come from XDA.


oh, i see. i haven't tried to import themes from another source into mihome yet, not sure about that one.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

So far, I like the launcher. There's a few things about it that could be better, such as the momentary pause in bringing up the lockscreen after screen on (with one... Option on) and lack of circular/continous screen scrolling, but development is ongoing. Hopefully those things will be revised/ added in a future update.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Does it actually override the stock LS, or is it like Widget Locker where if you have a Pattern/PIN unlock you have to go through both screens still?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Does it actually override the stock LS, or is it like Widget Locker where if you have a Pattern/PIN unlock you have to go through both screens still?


Well, I had no system lockscreen set up and even checked the option for faster lockscreen in launcher settings and it still stuttered after screen on before the lock came up.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------

